# Solved: Blank white screen in Explorer



## Regular Viewer (Nov 3, 2008)

When I open Windows Explorer, the page title appears on the tab, but no address in the browser and just a blank white screen. I have checked my hardware and internet connection are all working fine. What is wrong? Can anyone help?


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Welcome to TSG!! 
It would be nice to know a few details.
1st I assume your talking about "Internet Explorer"? What version? Ran updates?
2nd does this happen on all websites? Even Google? can you bring up a local webpage?
3rd Is this something new? All ways been this way an just now started bothering you? What changes system\network\new installs\upddates have occured since it started?


----------



## Regular Viewer (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response.
Yes I mean Internet Explorer - version 7, yes it is happening to all websites, even google. I deleted some cookies etc as recommended by my internet provider and now it is saying "working offline" in the tabs. This has happened since my daughter turned the computer off at the mains while it was shutting down and windows crashed. My brotherinlaw got windows back for me but IE has not worked since. He is on the case too but lives 30 miles away.
Should I reinstall IE7?


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

What happens when you click File->work offline (off)...

Also you haven't mentioned AntiVirus or Spyware checks. This could be something trying to hiJack the browser?

Can you Ping yahoo.com? 
Consider installing Mozilla FireFox? I use both and its handy to test one againt the other.


----------



## Regular Viewer (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. Since I have no access to the internet, i have been picking up these messages at work. So I will try the 'work offline' suggestion later at home. I have also downloaded mozilla setup onto a memory stick to get me access to the internet as well. My antivirus is AVG free v.8.0 which includes anti-spyware. that is a point because when this first happened a dialog box came up saying that the AVG toolbar could not communicate with something or other (sorry I should have written this all down). I since reinstalled AVG without the toolbar option (cos it was a pain anyway) and the box stopped appearing. I'm nervous of turning off AVG in case I get a virus - is there a safe way of testing if this is the cause? 
I don't know what it is, or how to 'ping' anything, let alone Yahoo!
Much obliged for your help as we say in the uk.
How did Arkansas vote in the election?


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Hopefully your problems are solved when you read this post!
Can AVG check for updates? If so it infers that you are connected to the internet and the problem looks to be with the browser. 

The 'ping' is a test to for internet connection without using a browser. Open a command prompt or type "cmd" with no quotes in the "Run.." on the START menu. This brings up what used to be know as a DOS window.
Then type "ping yahoo.com" on the command line (the only place you can type). It will ping 4 times for that site and report back each time. If no connection the test will take a couple of minutes.

I like AVG fine. I switched to Avast after AVGs latest upgrade. 
Arkansas is a red state that voted McCain/Palin but our 6 electorial votes don't mean much in the whole scheme of things. A new president is all ways fun. We were tired of the old one!


----------



## Regular Viewer (Nov 3, 2008)

Hooray! I now have internet having installed firefox. All network connections and antivirus are working perfectly. I have decided to 'make friends' with firefox and forget IE for now - although I have downloaded the setup onto a stick, its too much hassle to uninstall AVG while I install IE. by the way, 'work offline' was not available, ie in faint script. Pinging yahoo was fun.
Thanks for your help draceplace!:up:


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Congrats RV!! Glad you enjoyed the Ping.

There is a check box at the top of this thread you supposed to check if Solved. Please click it and Your Welcome!


----------

